
Understandable Ray Tracing in 256 lines of bare C++ - zwliew
https://github.com/ssloy/tinyraytracer
======
nokomprendo
There is also smallpt, a path-tracer in 99 lines of C++ (
[http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/](http://www.kevinbeason.com/smallpt/)).

------
nayuki
Near-duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18955329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18955329)

------
lostgame
This _is_ pretty understandable. Great work!

